# URGENT RESCUE- CA (RESOLVED!!!!!!)



## TinysMom (Jan 10, 2007)

_I can PM with the phone information to call on this rabbit. It came across on another rabbit list I'm on. _

My name is Bethany. I am a very pretty orange and white spotted bunny 
_* that is spayed.*_ I am super kind and very laid back. My brother, DJ 
and I were abandoned near a very busy street with no food or water. I 
really thought when we were kept from being run over on that busy 
street that it was the beginning of my second chance but *if I am not 
adopted by this Saturday my time at the shelter is up.* All I want is 
a safe, loving, indoor home like my brother DJ found. I am such a 
good bunny. I always use my box, I enjoy being pet and am good with 
other bunnies. I love tossing my toys in the air and trying to catch 
them. I am just under a year old and am okay with cats and mellow 
dogs. If you can help, please contact 

*IS THERE ANYONE WHO CAN HELP FOSTER THIS ONE????*


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

:cry4:

Prayers that she finds a home in time!


----------



## Hollie (Jan 10, 2007)

Fingers crossed for Bethany....!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 10, 2007)

They should have been adopted out as a pair. 

If shelters in CA fostered out of state, I'd foster her.



sas 


PS: What's the shelter?


----------



## Eve (Jan 12, 2007)

Any luck in finding her a home?


----------



## Haley (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh No! 

I agree sas, they shouldve been adopted out as a pair. 

Anyone in that area? Theres so many rabbit rescues in CA, so it alwayssurprises me to hear of one on "death row"..maybe the no kill sheltersare full?


----------



## Eve (Jan 12, 2007)

I really hope this little girl finds a home in time. 

I wish I lived in the USA, this is so heartbreaking.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Rosie- :whistling. How far are you from this bun?


----------



## Kawaii608 (Jan 13, 2007)

What do you mean "my time at the shelter is up"?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 13, 2007)

It means that unless someone steps in, the rabbit will be euthanized.


----------



## Kawaii608 (Jan 13, 2007)

Why wouldthey be killed? I thought shelters are suppose to be nice and keep the animals until someone adopts them.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 13, 2007)

The rabbit was adopted about 5:30 pm today (Saturday) CST - to be part ofa bonded pair.....

I am speaking to Julie on the phone right now about this and she isgoing to be joining us soon on the forum so she can share about rabbitsshe tries to rescue.

She is now concerned about one named Pebbles.....but she will start a thread on that.

Peg


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 13, 2007)

*Kawaii608 wrote:*


> Why wouldthey be killed? I thought shelters aresuppose to be nice and keep the animals until someone adoptsthem.


Shelters fill up so fast that they set time limits on the amount oftime they can stay, when that time is up, the euthanize them to makeroom for other needy animals. it's sort of confusing but that is how itworks. There are some no-kill shelters but many of them are not.

TinysMom, that's awesome! I love it when they get spared.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> The rabbit was adopted about 5:30 pm today (Saturday) CST -to be part ofa bonded pair.....


Ohh thank goodness for that!,that's one lucky little bunny 

cheryl


----------



## Kawaii608 (Jan 13, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> *Kawaii608 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Whywouldthey be killed? I thought shelters are suppose to benice and keep the animals until someone adopts them.
> ...


How long is the time limit? I kinda got my eyes on this rabbitthat i wanna adopt but not yet. Maybe next month.... Out of all therabbits i saw in shelthers that i can get to thats the only one i'minterested in.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 13, 2007)

It depends upon the shelter and the rabbit. It could be as little as 3 days - or a week - or maybe a month?

It also depends upon how full the shelter is. When they need to startmaking cage space - it is my understanding that the rabbits that havebeen there the longest are the first to be euthanized...

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Jan 14, 2007)

Not all shelters have actual timelimits. My local humane society does not. But ifthey have way too many animals then the do start euthanizing the onesthat have been there the longest. It doesn't happen too oftenwith rabbits in this particular shelter, but it's a regular occurencewith cats and pretty frequent with dogs too. They're just notcapable of taking care of that many animals at a time, especially whenthere's not enough homes for them to go to.

I really recommend calling that shelter. Also keep in mindthat shelter websites and Petfinder aren't always kept up to date soyou should call and make sure the one you want is stillthere. Another good idea is to volunteer at a shelter so youcan learn what happens in them and help homeless animals get adopted.

I'm really glad someone was able to help this rabbit!:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 14, 2007)

At my shelter they have at least fourdays. After that, they can be euthanized. However,they aren't euthanizing rabbits. But with the dogs and cats,its the feral cats or the aggressive dogs that go first. Thenthe older, less adoptable ones. You can pretty much look at adog and know if it's going to get a home, or if it's pretty iffy thatit will.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 14, 2007)

Peg, this is wonderful! I'm so glad the bun got a home.


----------



## Kawaii608 (Jan 14, 2007)

thats soo sad. I kinda wish that rabbits willonly have one baby at a time so they don't over reproduce. There is soomany rabbits and soo little people who wants rabbits.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hehe...I didn't even see this until right now...

Glad my husband didn't see...haha!! I have to keep away fromthe rescue section of the forum, just because I wanna take 'em allhome!! I think my husband would simply faint if I even_mentioned _that I _wanted _any of them...:lol Ican just picture that now.

In fact, I'm not even sure how I came across the thread about Trixie,to tell ya the truth! How funny...and I've tried to figure itout, too. I literally think her coming here was fate...simplydue to the fact that I never come here, and was just fartin' around onthe forum one day, and somehow stumbled on it. 

:bunnyheart Yep...must be fate...
*
Snuffles wrote: *


> Oh Rosie- :whistling. How far are you from this bun?


----------

